# Log In sur l'app iPhone



## JokeyezFX (7 Juin 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà, depuis que j'ai reçu mon iPhone du SAV, je n'arrive plus à me logger sur l'app iGeneration pour commenter les articles...
J'ai pourtant bien rentré mon identifiant et mon mot de passe mais il me dis qu'ils sont incorrects, ce qui est faux, la preuve en est que j'arrive bien à m'identifier pour déposer ce message (depuis l'app forum macG sur iPad)


----------



## Toximityx (7 Juin 2014)

JokeyezFX a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Voilà, depuis que j'ai reçu mon iPhone du SAV, je n'arrive plus à me logger sur l'app iGeneration pour commenter les articles...
> J'ai pourtant bien rentré mon identifiant et mon mot de passe mais il me dis qu'ils sont incorrects, ce qui est faux, la preuve en est que j'arrive bien à m'identifier pour déposer ce message (depuis l'app forum macG sur iPad)



Bonjour,

Les identifiants forums sont différents des identifiants application/MacG/iGen


----------



## JokeyezFX (14 Juin 2014)

D'accord mais alors comment se fait-il qu'avant d'envoyer mon iPhone au SAV je me servais du même log pour me connecter sur l'app iGeneration pour poster des comm' et sur le forum macG?
D'ailleurs je viens de faire le test depuis mon iPad et ça fonctionne, mais sur mon iPhone il veut que je "vérifie mes identifiants"...
Et j'ai jamais créé 2 comptes (1 pour les commentaires et 1 autre pour le forum)...


----------



## cl97 (15 Juin 2014)

les procédures de connexion entre les deux apps sont différentes. Je te contacte par mail pour te donner la procédure à suivre


----------



## cl97 (27 Juin 2014)

je viens de t'envoyer un mail (sur une adresse free)


----------

